# Advice on locks



## oxred81 (13 Mar 2011)

Hi 
I own a Kryptonite series 4; and have recently got another lock thrown in when I bought a bike. The new lock is an Abus 51/150. I was wondering which is better?
The Kryptonite is a thicker d-lock which I would think is better but i've been told the Abus is more tamper-resistant.
Any thoughts?
I've been googling for a while and haven't found a direct comparison/review.
Thanks!


----------



## gaz (13 Mar 2011)

You should use two locks when locking your bicycle. Use both 

If someone wants to take your bicycle, they will, no matter what you lock it with.


----------



## Number14 (13 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1335816"]
Why two locks? And why would I want to use two locks when you have in fact given the advice that if someone was nick your bike they could - therefore it does not matter how many locks I use.


Surely the best advice would be it is how you lock your bike then the amount of locks you need?

[attachment=2642:bikelock.jpg]


OP: The Abus 54 is about the best bike lock you can buy imho. And I would go with Abus everytime.


[/quote]

Why is the Abus 54 the best lock you can buy? Why would you go with Abus everytime?


----------



## chewy (13 Mar 2011)

Behave children! :-D


----------



## Davidc (13 Mar 2011)

The measured standard is the sold secure one. Any lock which meets that standard should be proof against the amateur type thief.

gaz is right - a determined professional type thief will get your bike if they want to no matter what lock you use. Not sure why he says use two though, unless one's an alarm padlock and one's a high security D lock.

Amazon are doing Masterlock Sold Secure Gold locks at just over £20 at present.

Anyone trying to steal either of my bikes runs a serious risk of permanent hearing damage, so I just hope the noise scares them off before they get the bike!


----------



## gaz (13 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1335816"]
Why two locks? And why would I want to use two locks when you have in fact given the advice that if someone was nick your bike they could - therefore it does not matter how many locks I use.


Surely the best advice would be it is how you lock your bike then the amount of locks you need?

[attachment=2642:bikelock.jpg]


OP: The Abus 54 is about the best bike lock you can buy imho. And I would go with Abus everytime.


[/quote]

With a d-lock, please describe how you can secure your frame and both your wheels without removing any of the wheels*?
Would it be possible to secure your frame and both your wheels with two d-locks?

Mainly of the cycling groups/lobbies/charities/etc.. say that it is best to lock your bicycle with two locks, do you not agree?


* I saw without removing any of the wheels as it's a pain in the arse to do every time you want to lock your bike, it also means that every time you need to unlock your bike, you need to put them back on again.

The reason behind using two is to secure the frame and wheels. It stops an opportunistic thief from taking them. If i had a wheel for every time i walked past a bike and could have taken a wheel. I would have a lot of wheels!


----------



## summerdays (14 Mar 2011)

You could use locking skewers for the wheels ... that's what I do ... not the most secure I admit ... all it takes if for them to have the same 5 sided allen key but I can't be bothered with carrying 2 D locks all the time, and I lock the back wheel and frame with one D-lock as standard. Its not how many wheels I could have as bikes only locked up by the wheel! (If we join forces we could sell complete bikes  )


----------



## MacB (14 Mar 2011)

This thread on LFGSS collates a huge amount of lock info:-

http://www.lfgss.com/thread17938.html#post563834


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2011)

Abus 54 user here too


----------



## oxred81 (14 Mar 2011)

Davidc said:


> The measured standard is the sold secure one. Any lock which meets that standard should be proof against the amateur type thief.
> 
> gaz is right - a determined professional type thief will get your bike if they want to no matter what lock you use. Not sure why he says use two though, unless one's an alarm padlock and one's a high security D lock.
> 
> ...




good Tip DavidC, thanks (re Amazon)


----------



## jnb (14 Mar 2011)

oxred81 said:


> good Tip DavidC, thanks (re Amazon)



Though a lot of the reviews seem to suggest problems with sticking and jamming locks and even broken keys.


----------



## marinyork (14 Mar 2011)

jnb said:


> Though a lot of the reviews seem to suggest problems with sticking and jamming locks and even broken keys.



People tend to say that with locks in general because they don't tend to lubricate them. It might be a problem with that particular lock too but it's something that's fairly common.


----------



## Davidc (14 Mar 2011)

jnb said:


> Though a lot of the reviews seem to suggest problems with sticking and jamming locks and even broken keys.



I've seen some of those comments, but haven't had any problems with the one I've been usng for the past 2 years. It's really a case of buyer beware I suppose.

I've just bought one of the Amazon ones to replace a lighter and thinner D lock (not to the secure standards) which the little sh1te$ outside a local leisure centre managed to bend before the alarm went off. (The only good thing was that they ran before they'd put their hoodies back up so the CCTV got good pictures of their faces.) Took some effort to get it off after they'd finished and now it won't lock any more.

I've checked that the new one locks and unlocks correctly and I've made sure it has some oil down inside it so hoping it'll be as good as the other one. BTW are you supposed to use Finish Line wet on locks?

One issue with the Masterlock locks is that the clamp supplied to hold them on the bike isn't very good. The locks can jump out and also they rattle. I have mine fixed with its clamp on the seat tube so that the U bit is beside the stay. I've put self amalgamating rubber tape on the stay, and use a piece of Velcro self grip tie to hold the lock tight to the stay. It hasn't come loose while riding - yet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2011)

marinyork said:


> People tend to say that with locks in general because they don't tend to *lubricate* them. It might be a problem with that particular lock too but it's something that's fairly common.





Davidc said:


> I've checked that the new one locks and unlocks correctly and I've made sure it has *some oil down inside it* so hoping it'll be as good as the other one. BTW are you supposed to use *Finish Line wet* on locks?




People 

DO NOT use oil or any other liquid lubricant ON LOCKS. The lock will sieze, the key will jam or break, and there will be much wailing and grinding of teeth.

Graphite, in powered form, is the name of the game.


----------



## MacB (14 Mar 2011)

GregCollins said:


> People
> 
> DO NOT use oil or any other liquid lubricant ON LOCKS. The lock will sieze, the key will jam or break, and there will be much wailing and grinding of teeth.
> 
> Graphite, in powered form, is the name of the game.



you can't leave it at that, at the moment I've got an image of lubrication bad but crushed pencil good....you need to elaborate


----------



## Chris S (14 Mar 2011)

Leave one lock at your usual destination attached to something secure. A lot of people do this to save carrying a lock about.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Mar 2011)

Chris S said:


> Leave one lock at your usual destination attached to something secure. A lot of people do this to save carrying a lock about.



If you do this, inspect it EVERY time you use it. If its left, someone could quite easily tamper with it and wait you out to make it an easy theft when you lock your bike up.

It's very easy to miss things which would usually be very obvious once you get into a routine and start to get complacent.


----------



## som3blok3 (14 Mar 2011)

MacB said:


> you can't leave it at that, at the moment I've got an image of lubrication bad but crushed pencil good....you need to elaborate



I work in a lock shop/ironmongers. I can sell you a bottle of this super cheap. As Greg said, wet lubes on locks is a no no, dry lube is the way forward!!


----------



## som3blok3 (14 Mar 2011)

Davidc said:


> Anyone trying to steal either of my bikes runs a serious risk of permanent hearing damage, so I just hope the noise scares them off before they get the bike!



I'm thinking about getting a bike alarm, which one do you use?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2011)

MacB said:


> you can't leave it at that, at the moment I've got an image of lubrication bad but crushed pencil good....you need to elaborate








other graphite lock lubricants are available.


----------



## Davidc (14 Mar 2011)

Hmm, haven't heard that before.

I'll get some and remember your advice in future.

I've never had many problems with locks, but I'm happy to take advice from those with the right knowledge and use the stuff designed for the job.


----------



## HLaB (14 Mar 2011)

GregCollins said:


> People
> 
> DO NOT use oil or any other liquid lubricant ON LOCKS. The lock will sieze, the key will jam or break, and there will be much wailing and grinding of teeth.
> 
> Graphite, in powered form, is the name of the game.




Oh well I learn something every day; two or three years ago I had a lock that was a wee bit gritty so I put a small bit of Finish Line on the key and its been grand since.


----------



## deggers (14 Mar 2011)

GregCollins said:


> People
> 
> DO NOT use oil or any other liquid lubricant ON LOCKS. The lock will sieze, the key will jam or break, and there will be much wailing and grinding of teeth.
> 
> Graphite, in powered form, is the name of the game.



Not to disagree, just to offer a different opinion- I regularly squirt wd40 or motorcycle chain lube down the inside of my sold secure motorbike lock. Its 4 years old and kept outside in all weathers-opens like a charm every time.


----------



## Manonabike (14 Mar 2011)

I use pitlock QRs and one of these D locks http://www.saundersonsecurity.co.uk/acatalog/Kryptonite_New_York_Fahgettaboudit_U_Locks.html - The idea behind the mini locks is that by the time you lock your bike there's no room for a mini jack, which is the favourite way of thieves to brake a D lock. 

I also have one of these on another bike http://www.saundersonsecurity.co.uk/acatalog/Kryptonite_Evolution_Mini_U_Locks.html This was the first D lock I ever bought.

Mini D locks are not the easiest for finding a suitable place to lock your bike to but I don't mind spending an extra minute looking for a suitable place


----------



## Mad at urage (15 Mar 2011)

GregCollins said:


> People
> 
> DO NOT use oil or any other liquid lubricant ON LOCKS. The lock will sieze, the key will jam or break, and there will be much wailing and grinding of teeth.
> 
> Graphite, in powered form, is the name of the game.


My understanding (and I have heard this before, from locksmiths) was that this is true of house locks, because these are lubricated very rarely (only when the lock is removed from the door) and therefore spend a lot of time potentially gathering dust from the environment without cleaning and lubrication.

Bike locks are working in an entirely different environment. Locks are pretty simple mechanical devices (compared say, to hub gears) and lubricating with a thin oil isn't going to harm the metal and if the lock is (as deggers says) frequently cleaned through, muck won't build up and jam. Light lubrication and water disperser has worked for me for years.


----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2011)

You do learn something new everyday. I've happily lubed many locks of all sorts with 3 in 1, WD40 or any other light oil that comes to hand at the time and never had a single problem.


----------



## Davidc (15 Mar 2011)

som3blok3 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a bike alarm, which one do you use?



Ive got one like this bolted to each of the bikes and use a padlock similar to this as the second lock (with a cable) locking the front wheel to the bike and stand.

If anyone interferes with my bike there's a lot of noise.


----------



## tbtb (16 Mar 2011)

The Abus (google says) costs way more than the Krypto (£50ish vs £30ish). 

The old two lock advice was to have two different_ types _of lock. Forces the thief to carry two types of tool, supposedly. Personally, imho, it's weight vs security. I'm stopping at 1 d lock and hex key / security skewer wheels until I lose a bike or two.


----------



## Randochap (16 Mar 2011)

I think Abus have eclipsed Kryptonite as the most bombproof systems ... in the higher end. Their bouble locking mech is second to none. I've sold plenty of the Abus locks.

Having said that, I use a 30 year-old Kryptonite.


----------



## gaz (17 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1335837"]
The front wheel is non QR.
[/quote]

Just because you don't use QR, doesn't mean the rest of us do.

If you state that one lock is enough, then add that you are also using security skewers.


----------



## Mad at urage (17 Mar 2011)

One lock is enough: Through back wheel and frame, QR front wheel and place on chainstays with lock through it, lock around lamp-post / sheffield stand / whatever ... and lock it!


----------



## JDP (19 Mar 2011)

MacB said:


> This thread on LFGSS collates a huge amount of lock info:-
> 
> http://www.lfgss.com...html#post563834



+1 Used this when I was looking for a lock a while back. Very informative.

Went for the Abus Granit and managed to find it half price as well


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Mar 2011)

deggers said:


> Not to disagree, just to offer a different opinion- I regularly squirt wd40 or motorcycle chain lube down the inside of my sold secure motorbike lock. Its 4 years old and kept outside in all weathers-opens like a charm every time.



I've been doing the same with my bike lock (kryptonite) and door locks every couple of years. No reported seizing or jamming.


----------

